# Help creating small N scale layout?



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

After I finish my sort-of pizza layout I want to do a full layout with a few industries, a yard, and a line. I want a few opinions on my idea before I think about saving the layout for later. This one will take me a while to complete as I will probably buy the set one month, the other track pieces another month, and then all the other stuff a bit at a time. 

This layout would be based around a bachmann empire builder N scale set, so most likely I will be using EZ track. I am looking at atlas code 55 track though, my only concern is that it will end up costing me MORE to use this cheaper track. I think once I have a few locos from a few different train sets I will use atlas track for my layouts. It just seems to cost a lot more to buy everything separately then to buy a set and add to it.

Here is my layout











The layout would end up being 4ftx5ft in total with this setup. The total cost for the track and the train set would be $235 excluding shipping and other materials for the layout. I know that ez track comes with a road bed that is already raised, but my plan is to build up the base to the ez track where the industries are.


I did design the layout with atlas code 55 track. 










Only problem is once I add the cork road bed and electronic throw outs I'm at about $300 with the set. It's not cheaper to buy the loco and cars seperately, I already thought about that.

I also haven't had any luck buying used stuff on ebay as the prices always end up being just below buy-it-new prices. If I can come across a nice 4-8-4 loco for cheap and a lot of n scale rolling stock I might do the atlas track instead of ez track.

Let me know what you guys think of the idea and if you have any suggestions as far as the layout or how to go about getting all of the pieces, locos, and rolling stock I would need.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Your track system is the heart of a layout so it isn't the place to save to cut corners.You could always end up replacing a poor running locomotive after a while but are stuck with sloppy trackage,unless starting all over again.

Most experienced modelers will tell you that sets isn't the best way to go.Indeed,they are cheaper to buy but they are also cheap all the way around.First,you'll be limited as to what curves you can design with their frozen radiuses and many times their turnouts have much to be desired.Not a real economy in my mind.

Flextrack is the best option I know (not cheaper when you add turnouts,etc) as you can design whatever curve radius you might need,even changing a radius within the same curve if necessay.You'll need some skill,patience,roadbed,glue and some tooling,etc to set it up but when done right,it will give you years of reliable use and enjoyment.

Atlas C55 is definitely the best looking track I've seen but I personally find it a bit fragile to handle and they have a limited choice of turnouts.Since economy seems to be a big factor to you,I suggest you turn your attention to Atlas C80 track.It's the cheapest good quality track you can buy.Easy to work with with a reasonable choice of turnouts,when set up properly,this is almost bulletproof..You can even use their Snapswitch turnouts wich come with an unsightly side mounted twincoil actuator.I'm not crazy about them but I've used some in the past and they worked fine.Then they have their Customline turnouts that need under layout actuators,work and look greater but cost greater too.And,by the way,Atlas C55 will not allow you to run many older locos that have deeper wheel flanges.

It's a tough thing to say,but in model railroading like everywhere else,you get what you pay for.However,if you are patient,you will occasionally strike a good deal on Ebay but you have to know what the desired item is worthed and be disciplined so you don't get involved in bidding wars.Obviously,most desirable items will never be cheap but regular items are often found at quite decent prices.

Nice 4-8-4's are rare in N scale.I've had one Bachmann a few years back that was junk but I believe their latest offerings are much better.Then you have older Con Cor's that show up on Ebay frequently,I have one and it's decent but they're not cheap.Then the one I recommend is Kato's GS4,they're jewels,at least the one I have.

You wanted ideas,and this is mind...pay attention and care to your trackwork for now,you can always improve your rolling stock as time goes on...........


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information! I believe I am going to stay away from EZ track for my next layout, not only because many people say to avoid it but I actually won a bid on a small lot of N scale track. I got lucky, I didn't think I would end up getting it. 

My reasoning for buying sets instead of individual pieces is because of the pricing. If I buy the bachmann 4-8-4, its $70. Cheap rolling stock new is about $10-$15 a piece. A cheap controller about $20-$30. If I buy the bachmann empire builder set with the EXACT same 4-8-4 loco in it for $120 I get 8 pieces of rolling stock, a controller and a nice sized oval of track to sell or keep as testing track for just $50 more than the loco alone. If I bought all of that separately I would spend around $100 on just the rolling stock and controller. That means to build my own empire builder train set I would spend about $200. This idea isn't strange to me as I have noticed a lot of things are sold this way, just like my camera equipment. If you look at a camera kit and then the camera body and lens separately, you usually end up with a $200-$400 difference in price.

Now unless someone can show me that the 4-8-4 in the kit is somehow different or not as good as the one sold individually I will then think differently. I honestly wouldn't know as I haven't used either in real life. 

Ok so now back to my new layout design plan based on the lot of track I won.










here is a layout I saw on YouTube, that's about the size I want to end up with maybe a bit longer, but instead of just one industry I'll have to and on the opposite straight of the main line i will have the engine house.

this one is quite long due to the fact that the lot I won has a lot of straight track. I lost the yard just because I only got 3 switches in the sale. I may actually shorten this and try to fit it into a 2x3 or 2x4 layout, and save the other pieces for later. I still plan on trying to find a steam loco for this layout, I'm going to keep bidding on things until i either win something or save up enough to pick up the one i want new. I will test the layout with the EMD-F9 I have already.

Any suggestions or ideas for the inside of the layout. I'm thinking of doing a farm and pond and have the industries be a freight depot and maybe a cement factory or something. I was thinking of doing a small rural city instead of the farm and pond, that way it seems like the farmer doesn't have to run the whole county


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Locomotives usually found in their sets are regular Bachmann series locos while most of their locos that are offered separately are their Spectrum line locos...a much different beast.BTW,their 2-8-0's have a very good reputation.Probably the best Bachmann N scale steamer you can find.

Bachmann's quality control is questionable,you may get a flawless running loco then get a similar one that barely runs at all.The rule with Bachmann's locos...test before buying.


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll have to look into that thanks for the info!

here is the 4-8-4 I was looking at and here is the set I was look at. From what I can tell the loco isn't a spectrum, I don't think it's offered in that configuration. I've noticed that a lot of people give these things poor reviews based on silly things like the track doesn't fit right or something broke on it. I tend to just look at the reviews were people have ran the loco or set and explain whats going on. 

I did see the 2-8-0 spectrum model at $120. looks like a nice loco. If I ever win a big for a handful of rolling stock i will just buy my steam loco, probably a spectrum model bachmann as other companies base models still seem to cost more. I'm not looking for a show piece or something that is going to be ran on a club layout, just something that works on my little DC layouts.

I don't really have the luxury of trying out much as I have no model RR stores around my area, the few that are out in kansas city or missouri are fairly small. I'm pretty much limited to watching youtube videos and ordering from online stores.

On that note do you have any online stores you could suggest? Only one I have found that seems well organized and has decent prices is modeltrainstuff.com.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Two feet wide isn't wide enough for a 4-8-4.The widest curve radius you can likely have on such a layout would be 11 in. running on the edges.Non articulated eight driver steamers generally suffer on anything less than 15 in. and some will even require 18-19 in. radiuses to keep on track.4-4-0's,2-6-0's and 2-6-2's would be better choices for this layout.It is possible that the 4-8-4 you want can handle 11 in. but it will definitely be prone to derailing for no obvious reason.The one I've had(since long thrown away) enjoyed derailing the front truck at most turnouts.

And you're right,the 4-8-4 shown is a regular Bachmann.However,Bachmann also have the 4-8-4 in Spectrum version.Higher priced but a much better horse.

By the way,do a Google search on "Spookshow".This site is dedicated to N scale locos of all makes and models.The gentleman has tested and commented most if not all N scale locos and his evaluations are quite accurate.


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

That was actually something I wondered about. The set comes with the 2ft x something oval and I thought that seemed a bit small for 8 non-articulated wheels. I think i will go with a smaller 2-6-0 or 2-6-2. Thanks for the suggestion. I found the spookshow link thanks for that too.


----------



## jp1409 (May 24, 2011)

ya i just started to build a neew scale layout and i came across this hobby shop that was selling c55 track for cheap i got 18.75 and 17 radius turns for a dollar i love how it looks but it is very easy to break ties.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Give trainworldonline.com and Walthers.com a try.

You can usually find some good deals in the Bargain Basement at walthers.


----------

